# fit & tolerance التسامحات والتجاوزات



## islam2a (20 نوفمبر 2006)

لكل المتخصصين فى القياسات و ضبط الجودة و التصميم
ولطلبة قسم هندسة الانتاج

محاضرة رائعة عن Fit & Tolerace من الالف للياء
+
برنامج لحساب ورسم ابعاد Fit & Tolerace حسب الايزو او اى مواصفات دولية خاصة​


----------



## amir eleslam (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اسلام 

اللهم اجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناته

جارى التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الضبيطي (21 نوفمبر 2006)

والله موضوع جميل جدا انا درست هذه الماده بس عديت منها مش عارف كيف صراحه كذا بدأت افهم شكرا خوي على الموضوع


----------



## محمد رفيق جمعة (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا أخي 
بالفعل أنا عندي التباس في هذا الموضوع


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شوان غازي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور يا مبدع المنتدى مع احتراماتي للآخريين


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وفي عملك


----------



## المانسى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ياااااااااااا ابنى اا انا مش عارف اقرا البتااااااااااااااااع ده مكتبوووووووب بكتابه غريبه بليييييييييييييييز انا محتااااااااااااااااااااااااااج البحث ده ضرورى يا معلم


----------



## geeeo (20 يناير 2007)

يا حماعة البرنامج جميل بس في جزء فيه ناقص
لانه بيدي رساله غير مفهومه في بعض الاجزاء 
وشكرا برجاء الرد


----------



## م/محمدحماد (7 مارس 2007)

*جزاك الله خيراَ يا اخى الكريم*
*ويجعله عامر*


----------



## kamal007 (7 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## islam2a (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على الاهتمام والردود
واتمنى الافادة للجميع


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (11 يوليو 2007)

رائع والله................شكرا


----------



## mayhop (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_m_hamda (20 يوليو 2007)

الملفات لا تعمل ممكن ترفعها تاني شكراً.............................


----------



## islam2a (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لجميع الردود
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## eng_m_hamda (16 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن ترفع الملفات تاني شكراً


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن ترفع الملفات تاي وشكراً على جهدك


----------



## أحمد رأفت (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

الف شكر واتمنى المزيد وياريت لوفى فى مجال التصميم


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ورحم الله والديك


----------



## volda (28 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.asa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بدون سلام

من المفروض الإستأذان من الشخص الي واضع البرنامج في منتدي التقنية قبل متوضع الموضوع لأن هذا البرنامج مجهود شخصي واكيد انت عارف ان انا الي واضع الموضوع وان البرنامج ان الي واضعة علي النت لأن المصدر الأساسي عندي فقط ياريت تستأذن الأول


----------



## م زياد حسن (21 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم مهندس اسلام ملف جيد و رائع و لكن الملف الثاني (البرنامج) قمت بتحميله و لكن لا يمكن فتحة ارجوا الساعدة
جزاك الله خيرا و بارك بك
شكرا


----------



## salt (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزالنوبى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل


----------



## رضا الشاهد (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
يا باشمندس أسلام


----------



## م/يوسف (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جارى التحميل والاطلاع وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/يوسف (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى ممكن تحميله على موقع رفع اخر او ارساله لى على الاميل الخاص بى


----------



## فتوح (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً 

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## uboud (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك
أخوك أبو عبدالملك


----------



## tefat2008 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طارق بويرق (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هجراوي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mazenz (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اسلام 

اللهم اجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناته

جارى التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حديد سابك (30 نوفمبر 2008)

تحيااااااااااااتي لك...............


----------



## نجم محمد (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على هذا الموضوع لقد وفرت علي عناء بحث كبير وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا
شكرا ثانية


----------



## fmharfoush (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وفي عملك


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## رجل الظل (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً سيدى الفاضل

جزالك الله عنا كل خير
و بارك لك فى هذه الحسنة الجاريه


----------



## hammhamm44 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الكبيير


----------



## hossam samir (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2009)

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن قوسة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجيد والمفيد


----------



## abdou (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وفي عملك


----------



## Eng/Ali (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## محمود1307 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا جدا جدا


----------



## عمراياد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## حافظ العوض (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاءك الله الف خير


----------



## hassan.fathey (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## be-ur-self (9 يونيو 2010)

:10:انا مرا تعبان ابقا انزل بحث عن التفاوت الهندسي
بس
ماااااااااااااا نيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي قاااااااااااااااااااادر:87:
بله ساااااااااااااااااااعدونييييييييييييييي تكفووووووووووووووووووون:86:


----------



## UnKnown 91 (10 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
انا اولى ميكانيكا قوى 
واللى مبيحطش الحاجات دى على الرسم بيشيل المادة
شكرا


----------



## pro.s (18 يونيو 2011)

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ شكر ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف
الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ شكر ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف
الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ شكر ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف


----------



## الحيالي من بغداد (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## وضاح الساري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع في قمة الروعه مشكور استاذي العزيز


----------



## mrhfdks (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## علاءالدين بنيان (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك واذا عندك المزيد من هذه المعلومات الطيبة حول هذا الموضوع اكون شاكر لك
لان المواقع العربية في هذا الموضوع غائبة ولا يطرح بقوة واذا طرح مجدر عبارات قصيرة ومشفره


----------



## رضا الشاهد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير الف شكر


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ميدو الغول (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## محمود أحمد منير (29 ديسمبر 2011)

Fit & Tolerace جزاكم الله خير


----------



## senuors (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عصام حسنين (17 يناير 2012)

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك وفى أهلك


----------



## Abu Laith (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خيراااااااااااا ........


----------



## eng.aly86 (19 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## spaik_1 (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MrEngine (25 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على المحاضرة


----------



## sust mch (10 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------

